# OCD or premonition of something to come?



## adaptive1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok guys, I think I am just having a moment of doubt yet again....perhaps this post is more for myself to see how ridiculous I am being.

Usually my obsessive thoughts have had relatively common themes, but lately I am having thoughts that are more of fears of something violent happening to me, to the point where I have started changing the routes that I drive on. I know it is silly and I can't predict what will happen in this world, but if it is something that I find myself coming back to quite a bit, is there a chance that this means this is something that is going to happen.  Why would this fear come out of no where all of a sudden?  Is this an OCD trap, I mean chances are I didnt just become psychic, so why does it feel so real and why does my mind play these games, adding in a new theme to try to trick me into believing it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 14, 2010)

That's the power of OCD thoughts: They can make you feel that they have predictive powers or other "magical" powers. 

But the thoughts only have power if you give it to them.

Keep repeating to yourself that these are nothing more than worries, OCD style worries but only worries all the same. They don't predict anything. They don't give you any information except that this is something that worries you.

Identify them as just OCD thoughts, just OCD worries, and let them pass by you, over you, through you. Don't give them any special attention and you'll starve them of any power you might otherwise give to them.


----------



## adaptive1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Dr Baxter, I am going to cut out your reply and put it into my wallet as a reminder.


----------



## adaptive1 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just had to post again, this advice from David Baxter is so dead on. I felt myself having the same thoughts today as I was driving and the anxiety set in and I started to tell myself his words again and it really made a huge difference. I know it's silly of me to take these thoughts seriously but they feel so real sometimes, I do beleive what Dr Baxter said can help anyone having obsessive thoughts and compulsions. Thanks again.


----------



## adaptive1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr Baxter's advice is great,  I just wish I didn't have such ridiculous thoughts sometimes, things are going well for me, no major stresses for me, tried to answer a few posts to other people on here even as I feel like I would like to help others too. But on and off all day I am worried about someone being violent towards me, I wont say in the post what I think will happen as I dont want to upset anyone. So,  I am trying to move onto the next thought as fast as I can but it becomes a physical sensation in my stomach that I am in danger. Of course I am not. It is just anxiety of course but it is very strange to be affected by an imaginary threat and harder to ignore a feeling than a thought perhaps. I will keep practicing what I know is the solution- strange is the power of the mind trying to trick me.


----------



## adaptive1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Why do thoughts keep coming back when you try your best not to give them power?  I try to not give my thoughts any meaning and just accept them as OCD type worries but I must not believe it. IS it possible to get rid of the physical sensation of anxiety? Then I dont think the thoughts would bother me so much but I feel my thoughts if that makes sense. Because I physically feel threatened, my thoughts feel real to me.  I just hate having a pit in my stomach associated with a worry like the one above and I want it gone. Nothing seems to get rid of it.  If I didnt feel my thoughts physically then surely it would be easier to dismiss them.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 3, 2010)

It takes practice, for one thing. Do you regularly use CBT strategies? "Mood Log" exercises?


----------



## adaptive1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have not used a mood log because I am not suffering from depression, I suppose I associated that with depression, rightly or wrongly on my part I dont know. I have been depressed at times in the past but only when my obsessions take over my life. This one has not because I am managing it better than usual but it is a little irritating to feel threatened. Most of the best CBT advice I have gotten from this web site.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2010)

I like self-help books/workbooks      There's quite a number of them for OCD in addition to _Brain Lock_.     Like I got a used first edition of _The OCD Workbook_ for just a few dollars.

BTW:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/cbt-cognitive-behavior-therapy/5049-daily-mood-log.html


----------



## adaptive1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you Daniel. I have not used a mood log or a workbook before but I have certainly done lots of reading. I am not sure I know what a mood log could tell me except that I have recurring thoughts with anxiety, however, I am certainly willing to try something new and perhaps I will gain new insights. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2010)

> I try to not give my thoughts any meaning and just accept them as OCD type worries but I must not believe it...If I didnt feel my thoughts physically then surely it would be easier to dismiss them.


What about using behavior therapy to switch away from "OCD mode" (the Refocus step in _Brain Lock_) and to delay compulsions for as long as possible?  In other words, not letting feelings/thoughts dictate behavior.

With OCD and anxiety in general, chances are that one has more than a few avoidance behaviors, and so exposure therapy is used as a way to "avoid avoidance": 

Avoidance of Anxiety as Self-Sabotage - Psychology Today

Things like exercise, socialization, and meds can also lower one's baseline anxiety.



> I am not sure I know what a mood log could tell me except that I have recurring thoughts with anxiety



Despite the name, the "Daily Mood Log" by David Burns is not just about recording moods or thoughts but about challenging distorted thinking.  Something similar in the _The OCD Workbook_:

Correcting Faulty Beliefs


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 3, 2010)

A Mood Log is not just for depression, not at all. It is useful for helping you (a) to identify recurring cognitive distoritions or irrational thoughts, and (b) for learning how to counter or reframe those distorted thoughts.


----------



## adaptive1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks to both of you.

I never thought of doing this before but your other suggestions have been very solid in regards to managing my OCD traits so I will give this mood journal a try and let you know how it works.

This sure requires a lot of self discipline to manage obsessive thinking and behavior, I thought it might be second nature to me now. I am not meaning to be complaining really as it can be done, but the effort overwhelms me at times.. I suppose I am naturally lazy maybe?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2010)

> suppose I am naturally lazy maybe?



To quote _The Myth of Laziness_:  "Laziness is not an innate trait."

In OCD, so-called laziness would be more likely be procrastination related to avoidance, perfectionism, hopelessness/depression, or something like that.


----------



## adaptive1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Been doing this for almost two days by keeping a note of the thought, when it occurs, my response and reactions. Actually it is quite interesting to do this, I feel I repond postivitely and say the right things to myself and dont change my behaviour,  I still have the pit in my stomach physical reaction that I metioned but I am sure that will go away eventually. I am my own science experiment at the moment.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 5, 2010)

Keep at it, adaptive1. It takes practice but it does work.


----------

